

Young graduates struggle for Silicon Valley jobs - stillmotion
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE4B801L20081209

======
bootload
_"... I feel like I put in all the work (in school) to not have a job... I'm
going to have to be a little more flexible now and take what I can get ..."_

Welcome to the world of the recessions. Where a job, any job is better than
none. The good thing is, recessions do not last forever.

------
geebee
I'm not sure what to make of this article. It doesn't get into much detail.

Two people are quoted. One is an honors graduate looking for a job in
marketing. I'm not sure what her major was, but I'd bet it wasn't in computer
science, engineering, physics, or math. The other was a contractor for AT&T -
she says she wants to "user my degree", but no information was provided about
her major.

The article gives a few general numbers about employment for young people and
recent college grads, but again, nothing about specific majors.

I'm interested in knowing what's going on out there, but this article is
pretty much useless, in my opinion.

